# User @Kramer on the phone is accused of being May and then spergs out



## Null (Aug 25, 2021)

I am about 80% sure @Kramer on the phone is May. I can't eliminate the chance by any information I have and they post very weird shit that is never anti-May.



Null said:


> The reason why I ask people to stop accusing every random whiteknight of being Gator is that it never is.
> 
> - This account joined the forum to talk about Isabella, which May - as the only person in Ralph's circle who actually gives a fuck about Chris - would be interested in. She's also the only person in Ralph's circle who isn't whiteknighting the padded bra in hopes of fucking her.
> 
> ...


----------



## Truly Rural (Aug 25, 2021)

Truly Rural said:


> What happens if Ralph finds out May has been secretly reading KF for her own amusement?


May, what ever your user name might be, now is the good and safe time to get verified. Ralph can't hurt you from Vegas.


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Aug 25, 2021)

Null said:


> I am about 80% sure @Kramer on the phone is May. I can't eliminate the chance by any information I have and they post very weird shit that is never anti-May.


MY NAME IS MAY YOU KNOW WHO I AM DAMMIT


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Aug 25, 2021)

Kramer on the phone said:


> MY NAME IS MAY YOU KNOW WHO I AM DAMMIT


If you are then tweeting about how you're an "upgrade" is a very telling of a great many things.

If you're not enjoy your moment under the sun, it's better than being under a gunt.


----------



## Jack Awful (Aug 25, 2021)

Kramer on the phone said:


> MY NAME IS MAY YOU KNOW WHO I AM DAMMIT


Ralph is fucking Love is a Four Letter Word in Vegas right now. He doesn't love you. He is incapable of loving anyone, including himself. Call the wedding off, there's still time.


----------



## Hüftpriester (Aug 25, 2021)

Kramer on the phone said:


> MY NAME IS MAY YOU KNOW WHO I AM DAMMIT


Which z tier eceleb will you latch on to once Ralph publicly humiliates you with his fangirl? Also, congratulations on the pregnancy. I did not see that one coming as I was convinced you were a tranny. But I guess you're just a very homely Jewish woman. Fix that snaggletooth!


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Aug 25, 2021)

Mr. Manchester said:


> If you are then tweeting about how you're an "upgrade" is a very telling of a great many things.


Only Diddler Dax and retards would enjoy a husky teen with bad teeth over an actual adult woman. Literally only Zoom, Daxter, Digibro, and i guess a lot of other members here love teens.



Hüftpriester said:


> Which z tier eceleb will you latch on to once Ralph publicly humiliates you with his fangirl?


Chris-chan has a hearing in a few weeks right? I was always a big fan of that one chick that married charlie manson.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Aug 25, 2021)

Kramer on the phone said:


> Only Diddler Dax and retards would enjoy a husky teen with bad teeth over an actual adult woman. Literally only Zoom, Daxter, Digibro, and i guess a lot of other members here love teens.


Excellent point.  Only a very sad person would be jealous of a husky teen with bad teeth.  May must feel horrible.


----------



## Jack Awful (Aug 25, 2021)

If this really is Pantsu (which would be hilarious) it shows that not even Ralph's fiance can escape the allure of being a regular on his sworn enemy's forum. This account is just normal use, like there's no attempt to sabotage or make the site less usable or anything. This account is just genuinely posting.

Post a verification selfie, @Kramer on the phone I want to believe!



EDIT:

And also called Ralph a shithead in the first post.


----------



## Truly Rural (Aug 25, 2021)

Kramer on the phone said:


> Only Diddler Dax and retards would enjoy a husky teen with bad teeth over an actual adult woman. Literally only Zoom, Daxter, Digibro, and i guess a lot of other members here love teens.


Are you afraid of Ralph and that's why you forgot to mention him? I don't know if this is May or not, but writing 3 paragraphs of "what makes May an upgrade" posts is sick. If you are not May go get your own disgusting horse and stop thirsting over Gunt's Bride.


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Aug 25, 2021)

Jack Awful said:


> If this really is Pantsu (which would be hilarious) it shows that not even Ralph's fiance can escape the allure of being a regular on his sworn enemy's forum. This account is just normal use, like there's no attempt to sabotage or make the site less usable or anything. This account is just genuinely posting.
> 
> Post a verification selfie, @Kramer on the phone I want to believe!
> 
> ...


Ralph would literally kill me like that dog if he got confirmation i was a member here. so for the sake of "dont pozload my neghole" lets keep this whole plausible deniability thing up ok



Truly Rural said:


> Are you afraid of Ralph and that's why you forgot to mention him? I don't know if this is May or not, but writing 3 paragraphs of "what makes May an upgrade" posts is sick. If you are not May go get your own disgusting horse and stop thirsting over Gunt's Bride.
> 
> View attachment 2480198


he's 2x my size of course i'm afraid of him, also pretty odd how this forum believes choosing to not be with a dumb naive teenage girl is somehow bad.


----------



## RhoasJonas (Aug 25, 2021)

Kramer on the phone said:


> he's 2x my size of course i'm afraid of him, also pretty odd how this forum believes choosing to not be with a dumb naive teenage girl is somehow bad.


"The lesser of two evils" isn't a phrase used in a positive manner.


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Aug 25, 2021)

RhoasJonas said:


> "The lesser of two evils" isn't a phrase used in a positive manner.


Except in the 2020 election!


----------



## Jack Awful (Aug 25, 2021)

Kramer on the phone said:


> Ralph would literally kill me like that dog if he got confirmation i was a member here. so for the sake of "dont pozload my neghole" lets keep this whole plausible deniability thing up ok


If you really are Pantsu, as Ade and Faith have shown, it's incredibly easy to get a restraining order against Ralph.


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Aug 25, 2021)

Jack Awful said:


> If you really are Pantsu, as Ade and Faith have shown, it's incredibly easy to get a restraining order against Ralph.


Why are you trying to prove Null is a paranoid idiot? be like the mods and shut the fuck up and trust anything tubby says. 

say what you will about Ethan, he can keep plants alive and is apparently more likeable to our friends over on d.live, trovio, and stream.me


----------



## Jack Awful (Aug 25, 2021)

Kramer on the phone said:


> Why are you trying to prove Null is a paranoid idiot? be like the mods and shut the fuck up and trust anything tubby says.
> 
> say what you will about Ethan, he can keep plants alive and is apparently more likeable to our friends over on d.live, trovio, and stream.me


Are you having another episode, Pantsu? Do you need help?


----------



## RhoasJonas (Aug 25, 2021)

Jack Awful said:


> Are you having another episode, Pantsu?


Like the Tenleid spergout back in the Digi days.


----------



## alan thicke (Aug 25, 2021)

Kramer on the phone said:


> Why are you trying to prove Null is a paranoid idiot? be like the mods and shut the fuck up and trust anything tubby says.
> 
> say what you will about Ethan, he can keep plants alive and is apparently more likeable to our friends over on d.live, trovio, and stream.me


Name one plant he's kept alive? The only vegetable he ever had to take care of was his mom, and she dead.


----------



## Truly Rural (Aug 25, 2021)

Kramer on the phone said:


> he's 2x my size of course i'm afraid of him, also pretty odd how this forum believes choosing to not be with a dumb naive teenage girl is somehow bad.


Just say it! Say May is a pedophile gender bending jew! Saying May is a horse in no way implies that Faith is a good partner! Also, this straw man _choosing to not be with a dumb naive teenage girl is somehow bad  _is so weak a single baby fart will blow it away. Do you know why? Because the moment he knocked her up it was no longer a choice whether he'll date one retard over another, it's about being a father or not.


----------



## Rebel Wilson (Aug 25, 2021)

Whether you are Pantsu or not (you aren't) your shitposting game is on point and should be encouraged.


----------



## Jack Awful (Aug 25, 2021)

I'm still 50/50 on this legit being Pantsu.

I feel like this COULD be something Pantsu said while she's having a panic attack, but it is also very funny and adaptive shitposting.


----------



## byuu (Aug 25, 2021)

Kramer on the phone said:


> he's 2x my size of course i'm afraid of him, also pretty odd how this forum believes choosing to not be with a dumb naive teenage girl is somehow bad.


Instead he's with the pedo that wanted to groom that dumb naive teenage girl into a threesome with her.


----------



## RhoasJonas (Aug 25, 2021)

Jack Awful said:


> I'm still 50/50 on this legit being Pantsu.
> 
> I feel like this COULD be something Pantsu said while she's having a panic attack, but it is also very funny and adaptive shitposting.


Being May or Larping as May, which is more autistic? A real 50/50.


----------



## 3MMA (Aug 25, 2021)

@Kramer on the phone 
Not Pantsu, what did you really think of that QVC engagement ring?


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Aug 25, 2021)

3MMA said:


> @Kramer on the phone
> Not Pantsu, what did you really think of that QVC engagement ring?


there is no way in hell he has the patience or the cash to buy a QVC ring. that shit was clearly something he got at the pawn shop connected to the liquor store. Anyone with a brain knows you dont get with Ollie (thats what his closet friends call him)  for the money. Some of us enjoy people for more than money, looks, hygiene, reputation, or future prospects


----------



## Jack Awful (Aug 25, 2021)

Kramer on the phone said:


> there is no way in hell he has the patience or the cash to buy a QVC ring. that shit was clearly something he got at the pawn shop connected to the liquor store. Anyone with a brain knows you dont get with Ollie (thats what his closet friends call him)  for the money. Some of us enjoy people for more than money, looks, hygiene, reputation, or future prospects


Why would Pantsu stay then?


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Aug 25, 2021)

Jack Awful said:


> Chickens don't actually cross roads, and people don't say who's there when someone knocks











						The Kids in the Hall - Carpenter
					

The Kids in the Hall sketch: "Carpenter" (Season 2, Episode 12). If you like what you see here and want to see more, purchase the megaset at a bargain price:...




					www.youtube.com
				





Jack Awful said:


> The Bible never says Christ was a Carpenter, he was just the son of one


----------



## Thomas Highway (Aug 25, 2021)

Butterfaces are forgivable.

Except when they are pedos.

@Kramer on the phone  please kill yourself. The dislike for Ethan ain't about Null.


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Aug 25, 2021)

@Jack Awful: No one would really act that way in a court room



Thomas Highway said:


> Butterfaces are forgivable.
> 
> Except when they are pedos.


For like 5 years Dick Masterson said tons of crazy shit and Null stood by his side; But as a woman comic i'm not allowed the same leeway from you assholes?Gnorm Macdonald has a joke about being a pedo too is he a child molester? How about Michael David?


----------



## Thomas Highway (Aug 25, 2021)

Kramer on the phone said:


> @Jack Awful: No one would really act that way in a court room
> 
> 
> For like 5 years Dick Masterson said tons of crazy shit and Null stood by his side; But as a woman comic i'm not allowed the same leeway from you assholes?Gnorm Macdonald has a joke about being a pedo too is he a child molester? How about Michael David?



I don't fucking care about Dick Masterson, nor does 99.9% of American society you autistic dipshit.


----------



## Jack Awful (Aug 25, 2021)

Kramer on the phone said:


> The Kids in the Hall - Carpenter
> 
> 
> The Kids in the Hall sketch: "Carpenter" (Season 2, Episode 12). If you like what you see here and want to see more, purchase the megaset at a bargain price:...
> ...


That unironically explained a lot. Why would Pantsu start an account here and just post normally as a community member behind Ralph's back?


----------



## Sam Losco (Aug 25, 2021)

Kramer on the phone said:


> Only Diddler Dax and retards would enjoy a husky teen with bad teeth over an actual adult woman. Literally only Zoom, Daxter, Digibro, and i guess a lot of other members here love teens.
> 
> 
> Chris-chan has a hearing in a few weeks right? I was always a big fan of that one chick that married charlie manson.


Ralph sure seemed to enjoy sniffing and licking the husky teens shit off his thumb. Enjoyed it enough to (allegedly) pump a kid into her too. I guess that makes him a retard.


----------



## RichardRApe (Aug 25, 2021)

I think this is a case of Josh proving just how exceptional of an individual he is. The only way you could realistically think that was mantsu is if you just got dopamine'd up because the next 3 levels of your train set were shipped in and you can't contain your joy.


----------



## Fslur (Aug 25, 2021)

Kramer on the phone said:


> he's 2x my size of course i'm afraid of him, also pretty odd how this forum believes choosing to not be with a dumb naive teenage girl is somehow bad.


He’s wide but he isn’t strong. We already saw Mint Salad beat him up.

A forum doesn’t believe shit. Some users on the forum might believe that. Not myself, Fai and her child, is 100x better off being away from the abusive alcoholic junkie and his loli advocating rebound that was trying to molest her. (Read the texts) No means no!


----------



## White Girl (Aug 25, 2021)

What did you think Ralph used on May’s summoning circle? The fact that she doesn’t care about Ralph’s smegma crusted dick and wipes his ass just proves she’s not of this realm.


----------



## Truly Rural (Aug 25, 2021)

Kramer on the phone said:


> Some of us enjoy people for more than money, looks, hygiene, reputation, or future prospects


I am amazed that you think that money, looks, hygiene, reputation, or future prospects are bad, so much so that you'd deliberately chose to date somebody without any of these and call it "more". It's like how Pig spins every verdict against him as a win.


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Aug 25, 2021)

Jack Awful said:


> That unironically explained a lot. Why would Pantsu start an account here and just post normally as a community member behind Ralph's back?


Its not a difficult thing to accuse someone of being Pantsu, you dont have to be that guy who called Dick out of nowhere and wanted on during his debate with PPP, all you have to do is say "I am 80% sure she is May" or "he is May" or "@Pissmaster is May and even if she was i never knew it" but you know who i really think is May,* Jack Awful *himself. Yeah think about it why would he be so obsessed with trying to prove i'm not May unless She was trying to get the attention all to herself, oh sure if i were in her shoes i'd ask a lot of armour piercing questions and PM her, and i'd accuse some decent hardworking woman. 


Fslur said:


> He’s wide but he isn’t strong. We already saw Mint Salad beat him up.
> 
> A forum doesn’t believe shit. Some users on the forum might believe that. Not myself, Fai and her child, is 100x better off being away from the abusive alcoholic junkie and his loli advocating rebound that was trying to molest her. (Read the texts) No means no!


I dont need to read the texts i made the texts goddamnit!


----------



## The Gunts Ex-Partner (Aug 25, 2021)

Null said:


> I am about 80% sure @Kramer on the phone is May. I can't eliminate the chance by any information I have and they post very weird shit that is never anti-May.


I don't know dude, weren't you complaining before that people were accusing randoms of being Gator and Ralph? Is this not the same?


----------



## heathercho (Aug 25, 2021)

Kramer on the phone said:


> Ralph would literally kill me like that dog if he got confirmation i was a member here. so for the sake of "dont pozload my neghole" lets keep this whole plausible deniability thing up ok
> 
> 
> he's 2x my size of course i'm afraid of him, also pretty odd how this forum believes choosing to not be with a dumb naive teenage girl is somehow bad.


If you're May, which I doubt, you're a 27 year old woman with relatively nice hair, who's pregnant. Stop typing like you're a dyslexic boy that just swallowed a speedball.

Funny, coz you type exactly like some other sperg who signed up recently, claiming to have gator's dox - @Detective Jason Tooley.

If you're pregnant and acting like this, imagine how retarded your crotch spawn will be.


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Aug 25, 2021)

Thomas Highway said:


> I don't fucking care about Dick Masterson, nor does 99.9% of American society you autistic dipshit.


you forgot to add another 9, also that doesn't matter, because our forum cared about him, and more importantly than that our favorite 250+ white guy who was going to move in with Daxter



The Gunts Ex-Partner said:


> I don't know dude, weren't you complaining before that people were accusing randoms of being Gator and Ralph? Is this not the same?


the only person who's more of a hypocrite than Ethan, Zoom, Dick, or PPP is our favorite 250lb white guy: Null


----------



## Thomas Highway (Aug 25, 2021)

Kramer on the phone said:


> you forgot to add another 9, also that doesn't matter, because our forum cared about him, and more importantly than that our favorite 250+ white guy who was going to move in with Daxter



"Our" ?

I appreciate that Null keeps this museum to internet weirdness alive and tolerates all the bullshit, especially people like you. It doesn't mean I agree with his philosophy or politics. 

I don't know you, nor do I want to.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Aug 25, 2021)

Kramer on the phone said:


> you forgot to add another 9, also that doesn't matter, because our forum cared about him, and more importantly than that our favorite 250+ white guy who was going to move in with Daxter


Just went up to 90% for me.  Nitpicking about percentage numbers is very horse-like behavior.  Panicky even.


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Aug 25, 2021)

Thomas Highway said:


> "Our" ?


come on we've all seen the streams, Pantsu totally wants to get into Null's pantsu. whenever the fatman whines about null i never say a bad thing about him. in fact sometimes she even sticks up for null. and you can tell ethan knows but is too much of a pussy to say something on-air. he just does whatever Daxter tells him whenever he goes to him for relationship advice.



Mr. Manchester said:


> Just went up to 90% for me.  Nitpicking about percentage numbers is very horse-like behavior.  Panicky even.


You can't get me to confess, i wont talk. even if you put nylon on my lips!


----------



## Jack Awful (Aug 25, 2021)

Kramer on the phone said:


> come on we've all seen the streams, Pantsu totally wants to get into Null's pantsu.


I want this to be true so bad that I fear it's clouding my judgmental abilities.


----------



## Thomas Highway (Aug 25, 2021)

Kramer on the phone said:


> come on we've all seen the streams, Pantsu totally wants to get into Null's pantsu. whenever the fatman whines about null i never say a bad thing about him. in fact sometimes she even sticks up for null. and you can tell ethan knows but is too much of a pussy to say something on-air. he just does whatever Daxter tells him whenever he goes to him for relationship advice.



Is this where you only pretend to be retarded?


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Aug 25, 2021)

Thomas Highway said:


> Is this where you only pretend to be retarded?


YOU CANT SAY THAT TO ME IM THE HOMECOMING KING GODDAMIT. YOURE JUST JEALOUS OF MY BARBIE DREAM MANSION! NULL MOVE MY THREAD AND LOCK IT NOW!!!!!

Also i didn't start this fire, the serbian surfer was the one that started this improv exercise.


----------



## Rebel Wilson (Aug 25, 2021)

RichardRApe said:


> I think this is a case of Josh proving just how exceptional of an individual he is. The only way you could realistically think that was mantsu is if you just got dopamine'd up because the next 3 levels of your train set were shipped in and you can't contain your joy.


Pizza day came early


----------



## Jack Awful (Aug 25, 2021)

Kramer on the phone said:


> Also i didn't start this fire, the serbian surfer was the one that started this improv exercise.


You were entertaining and that's what matters.


----------



## RichardRApe (Aug 25, 2021)

Rebel Wilson said:


> Pizza day came early


"I think you mean broccoli day, it's the same thing" he says, while his mom swallows a whole nut for the 5th time that day.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Aug 25, 2021)

Kramer on the phone said:


> YOU CANT SAY THAT TO ME IM THE HOMECOMING KING GODDAMIT. YOURE JUST JEALOUS OF MY BARBIE DREAM MANSION! NULL MOVE MY THREAD AND LOCK IT NOW!!!!!
> 
> Also i didn't start this fire, the serbian surfer was the one that started this improv exercise.


Goodness.  If you're May then goodness sakes, please clam yourself.


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Aug 25, 2021)

Jack Awful said:


> You were entertaining and that's what matters.


i could be a lot more entertaining if you fucking autists could play along instead of constantly going "but no"

irregardless, its like that one guy said, after the whole Gator arc fiasco its fucking nefarious to pull the same shit to another account, he also clearly wasn't paying attention when i insinuated a dozen pages ago that May fucked a customer and got knocked up that way. OTOH you apparently missed that too while going through all my posts. also dont think a lot of people in the dick&company circle are calling out him,ralph or gator constantly


----------



## Thomas Highway (Aug 25, 2021)

Kramer on the phone said:


> i could be a lot more entertaining if you fucking autists could play along instead of constantly going "but no"



You ask too much and misread social cues.

Probably autism.


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Aug 25, 2021)

Thomas Highway said:


> *You ask too much and misread social cues.*
> 
> Probably autism.


which social cues,? its pretty simple "yes, and" do all of you need to spend almost a million dollars on improv classes to figure this out like Daxter did?

Having said that, i just straight up don't know a single thing bout our little girl, honestly didn't realize she was FTM instead of MTF and just straight up forgot to bother with pronouns for most of the last few hours too. Having said all that, Null basically gave me the kindling so thats why i decided to Burn Down the Barns at the Karen Farms


----------



## Thomas Highway (Aug 25, 2021)

Kramer on the phone said:


> Burn Down the Barns at the Karen Farms


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Aug 25, 2021)

Thomas Highway said:


>


someone please link my vid for this dumbass.


----------



## Thomas Highway (Aug 25, 2021)

Kramer on the phone said:


> someone please link my vid for this dumbass.



I won't watch it because I don't care who you are.


----------



## Jack Awful (Aug 25, 2021)

Kramer on the phone said:


> i could be a lot more entertaining if you fucking autists could play along instead of constantly going "but no"
> 
> irregardless, its like that one guy said, after the whole Gator arc fiasco its fucking nefarious to pull the same shit to another account, he also clearly wasn't paying attention when i insinuated a dozen pages ago that May fucked a customer and got knocked up that way. OTOH you apparently missed that too while going through all my posts. also dont think a lot of people in the dick&company circle are calling out him,ralph or gator constantly


May is so mentally ill I legitimately thought that going back and forth between loving and hating Ralph on here was in the realm of possibility.

This is the same woman that had a mental breakdown and thought she was a magical girl.


----------



## Thomas Highway (Aug 25, 2021)

Trying to catch up.

So a tard LARPed as May, got mentioned in a podcast I don't listen to and now thinks he is important.

Is this fair?


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Aug 25, 2021)

Goddammit, why do all the Dick hangers all look alike, i swore this was Ethan+May








Jack Awful said:


> This is the same woman that had a mental breakdown and thought she was a magical girl.


she got her crush constantly thinking about her clearly, accusing people of being her. so why wouldn't you conclude she's a magical girl. also i don't believe you so could you give me a rundown on that story?



Thomas Highway said:


> Trying to catch up.
> 
> So a tard LARPed as May, got mentioned in a podcast I don't listen to and now thinks he is important.


Its not a LARP its an impov exercise! You think i would be doing this if J.Moon wasn't accusing me? i have legitimate things to do


----------



## Thomas Highway (Aug 25, 2021)

Kramer on the phone said:


> Goddammit, why do all the Dick hangers all look alike, i swore this was Ethan+May
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would wager that less people know what MATI is than Killstream and Dicks show.

Also kill yourself.


----------



## Jack Awful (Aug 25, 2021)

Kramer on the phone said:


> she got her crush constantly thinking about her clearly, accusing people of being her. so why wouldn't you conclude she's a magical girl. also i don't believe you so could you give me a rundown on that story?


From the OP:


> The highlight from the Boston period is May and Digi get super into drugs which ended with May having a mental breakdown and getting thrown in a mental asylum after sitting in the street claiming she was a magical girl.


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Aug 25, 2021)

Thomas Highway said:


> I would wager that less people know what MATI is than Killstream and Dicks show.
> 
> Also kill yourself.


how dare you say that to a pregnant woman! Also MATI routinely still gets 2k views despite barely having a routine schedule, and from when he had a twitter he would routinely get way more engagement than either of the child molesters. so i bet MATI is way more known, especially when he's the best summary for a lot of the cow's histories out there. 


Jack Awful said:


> From the OP:


i mean WTF is a magical girl? i know its some sailor moon bullshit but that doesn't seem to be a reason to 5150 someone


----------



## Thomas Highway (Aug 25, 2021)

Kramer on the phone said:


> how dare you say that to a pregnant woman! Also MATI routinely still gets 2k views despite barely having a routine schedule, and from when he had a twitter he would routinely get way more engagement than either of the child molesters. so i bet MATI is way more known, especially when he's the best summary for a lot of the cow's histories out there.
> 
> i mean WTF is a magical girl? i know its some sailor moon bullshit but that doesn't seem to be a reason to 5150 someone



Please kill yourself. Not because you are against Dear Feeder, but because you are amazingly useless and boring. So many amazingly useless and boring people exist already.


----------



## Jack Awful (Aug 25, 2021)

Kramer on the phone said:


> i mean WTF is a magical girl? i know its some sailor moon bullshit but that doesn't seem to be a reason to 5150 someone


Yeah, it's the genre of anime Sailor Moon is in where girls have secret magic powers and fight evil.

Believing you're an anime girl with magic powers in public is enough for someone to be committed imho, the mental breakdown implies there's more to the story.


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Aug 25, 2021)

my favorite part of the last few hours is the fact that nulls only proof was that i posted weird things and didn't insult May. I don't insult chantel or a dozen other cows. Don't have unkind words for DSP either.


----------



## Thomas Highway (Aug 25, 2021)

Kramer on the phone said:


> my favorite part of the last few hours is the fact that nulls only proof was that i posted weird things and didn't insult May. I don't insult chantel or a dozen other cows. Don't have unkind words for DSP either.



You live an amazingly small life.


----------



## Jack Awful (Aug 25, 2021)

Kramer on the phone said:


> my favorite part of the last few hours is the fact that nulls only proof was that i posted weird things and didn't insult May. I don't insult chantel or a dozen other cows. Don't have unkind words for DSP either.


So, what you're saying is this is a shared account.


----------



## Rebel Wilson (Aug 25, 2021)

Kramer on the phone said:


> my favorite part of the last few hours is the fact that nulls only proof was that i posted weird things and didn't insult May. I don't insult chantel or a dozen other cows. Don't have unkind words for DSP either.


Lowtax what happened at your court appearance yesterday?


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Aug 25, 2021)

Thomas Highway said:


> You live an amazingly small life.


thats true. WHICH IS WHY I POST HERE 




I'm gonig to go full redbar on my posts sometimes.



Rebel Wilson said:


> Lowtax what happened at your court appearance yesterday?


it is what it is (i don't use this site much for cows/i really only semi-know the IBS/GG people)


----------



## Thomas Highway (Aug 25, 2021)

Faggot posting on two accounts about shit no one cares about.


----------



## Rebel Wilson (Aug 25, 2021)

Thomas Highway said:


> Faggot posting on two accounts about shit no one cares about.


My socks have much older regdates than august 2021


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Aug 25, 2021)

Thomas Highway said:


> Faggot posting on two accounts about shit no one cares about.


 you're forgetting you're also my account.

for the folks at home here's a pretty accurate summary of this thread {replace lawyer with pantsu}


----------



## Thomas Highway (Aug 25, 2021)

Kramer on the phone said:


> you're forgetting you're also my account.
> 
> for the folks at home here's a pretty accurate summary of this thread {replace lawyer with pantsu}



You don't get it, tard. It doesn't matter what is true. It matters what is funny.

Keep misinterpreting social cues though.


----------



## byuu (Aug 25, 2021)

Kramer on the phone said:


> my favorite part of the last few hours is the fact that nulls only proof was that i posted weird things and didn't insult May. I don't insult chantel or a dozen other cows. Don't have unkind words for DSP either.


Your IP might also be from Guntsville, Arkansas.


----------



## Thomas Highway (Aug 25, 2021)

byuu said:


> Your IP might also be from Guntsville, Arkansas.



it aint


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Aug 25, 2021)

Thomas Highway said:


> it aint


you're so combative you're starting to remind me of ralph.


----------



## Thomas Highway (Aug 25, 2021)

Kramer on the phone said:


> you're so combative you're starting to remind me of ralph.



0/10 bait.

You remain boring.


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Aug 25, 2021)

I got a message for all of you people neg rating the antics of the last hours


----------



## The Gunts Ex-Partner (Aug 25, 2021)

I THINK THIS THREAD IS GREAT, KEEP GOING EVERYONE I ACTUALLY ENJOY THE FIGHTING


----------



## Bad Take Crucifier (Aug 25, 2021)

Kramer on the phone said:


> Goddammit, why do all the Dick hangers all look alike, i swore this was Ethan+May


I forgot this video existed. Fucking Digibro accusing people of being Karens while he's in an ugly grandma dress.


----------



## Truly Rural (Aug 25, 2021)

Kramer on the phone said:


> my favorite part of the last few hours is the fact that nulls only proof was that i posted weird things and didn't insult May.


No, I'm pretty sure it's because you gave May a passionate rim job earlier in Faith's thread, and Josh generously estimated that there is 20% chance that aside from Ralph and May there exists a third person that is willing to praise May's cooking. 

I repeat, May, what ever account you are using, get verified while Ralph is away and can't holler over you bout how brave you are a-la Miss Paladin and hurt you. It might give him a heart attack and he could die, and you'd feel guilty for the rest of your life, and your child will blame you for the death of their father. Do it while you are safe.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 25, 2021)

Kramer on the phone said:


> my favorite part of the last few hours is the fact that nulls only proof was that i posted weird things and didn't insult May. I don't insult chantel or a dozen other cows. Don't have unkind words for DSP either.


Not only does nobody understand what the fuck you're even on about, but nobody even cares.


----------



## MeltyTW (Aug 25, 2021)

The Gunts Ex-Partner said:


> I don't know dude, weren't you complaining before that people were accusing randoms of being Gator and Ralph? Is this not the same?


how far we fall from our high horses


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Aug 25, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> Not only does nobody understand what the fuck you're even on about, but nobody even cares.


We all know a certain Feeder cared enough to call me out.


MeltyTW said:


> how far we fall from our high horses


its ironic how much null loves riding that high horse considering he hates may. he could have been riding that high horse the last few years instead of whining.


----------



## MeltyTW (Aug 25, 2021)

Kramer on the phone said:


> its ironic how much null loves riding that high horse considering he hates may. he could have been riding that high horse the last few years instead of whining.


tbf thatd make him not only a zoophile but a literal faggot as well. being kind of a hypocrite about calling out socks is still better than homo bestiality


----------



## Bad Take Crucifier (Aug 25, 2021)

Kramer on the phone said:


> its ironic how much null loves riding that high horse considering he hates may. he could have been riding that high horse the last few years instead of whining.


Why would_ anyone_ on the Internet lust after May? She's nasty. She was already a greasy pedo mess while she was with Digi. Now that she's gunted, there's no telling what kind of yeast-herpes hybrid exists in her AIDS snatch. The only reason she's with Ethan is because Ethan is a hard 0/10 and will take what he can get.


----------



## heathercho (Aug 25, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> Not only does nobody understand what the fuck you're even on about, but nobody even cares.


Who's more unimportant : Guntkind Gator, who no-one cares to dox, or Mentally unstable Magical Girl May?


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 25, 2021)

heathercho said:


> Who's more unimportant : Guntkind Gator, who no-one cares to dox, or Mentally unstable Magical Girl May?


I barely know who either of them even are.  I was going to say Gator, because at least he's never fucked Gator, but then, I'm not even sure about that, am I?


----------



## Tangerine Dreams (Aug 25, 2021)

heathercho said:


> Who's more unimportant : Guntkind Gator, who no-one cares to dox, or Mentally unstable Magical Girl May?


Yes.


----------



## TherapyMan (Aug 25, 2021)

heathercho said:


> Who's more unimportant : Guntkind Gator, who no-one cares to dox, or Mentally unstable Magical Girl May?


Definitely Gator. May is a parasite clinging to the underbelly of the Gunt, siphoning its power until the host dies. Gator wishes he had the level of power May has over Ralph.


----------



## AltisticRight (Aug 26, 2021)

Puck said:


> I give it 12 months before she starts an only fans to pay for diapers and makers mark for ralph


She already has one. The pig took a very skanky photo of her.



Kramer on the phone said:


> he can keep plants alive


Really? Because even the hospital can't and he wouldn't even pay a visit because some ronajuice is worse than his alcoholism.



Kramer on the phone said:


> the only person who's more of a hypocrite than Ethan, Zoom, Dick, or PPP is our favorite 250lb white guy: Null


The word hypocrite is retarded, that's why I almost never use it nor should anyone else. It's a misused term like gaslighting, psychopath, literally etc. You don't just assume moral and ethical consistency is a principle of the person, which means the term double standards is also stupid and not a fucking argument.

Take your dumb reaction video comments and shove it up your cunt, faggot.


----------



## DumbDosh (Aug 26, 2021)

Reading the last few pages of this thread


----------



## Punished Brent (Aug 26, 2021)

Even ChrisChan knows better than Ralph’s pedobride.

“Megan has always looked good, and here, she is REALLY HOT!  Even better than when she had her makeover. If Seth would let her turn 18, I would be all over her sweet pussy and breasts!
Wham Bam, Thank You Maam! ”


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Aug 26, 2021)

DumbDosh said:


> Reading the last few pages of this thread


This is worse than my slapfight in @Fslur's thread about titties.


----------



## RichardRApe (Aug 26, 2021)

_As a matter of fact, if I had to guess it was probably YOU that was autistic. _




Hmm, I wonder who else uses the insult sperg after getting blown the fuck out... I can't quite put my finger on it.


----------



## LordOdin (Aug 26, 2021)

May is just jealous she'll never get gator chad page numbers.COPE SEETHE AND DIALATE


----------



## Edilg (Aug 26, 2021)

Has Piggy chimed in? If not here's my guess.
Tweet 1: "Josh Pedophile Moon is at it again. He's accusing Pantsu of shitposting on his tranny/pedophile/sperg site. Thats defamation! and Libel! and Slander! I'm gonna sue him!!!! Please support us at Kill Report . tv"

Tweet 2: "Well actually I probably won't do anything. Still support us though!"

btw May. I'm sure your viewing this thread whether you are outed or not. How does it feel that you started a relationship with Ralph via cheating but somehow trust him implicitly to not do it again? Oh he also cheated on Ade with Faith too and probably Nora with hookers.


----------



## surprisemfka (Aug 26, 2021)

I thought i recognised the username, shitting up the contrapoints thread


Kramer on the phone said:


> thats true. WHICH IS WHY I POST HERE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think pantsu watches redbar, could be teaclips, or warski, or most likely just some fucking hyper sperg


----------



## Null (Aug 26, 2021)

The reason why I ask people to stop accusing every random whiteknight of being Gator is that it never is.

- This account joined the forum to talk about Isabella, which May - as the only person in Ralph's circle who actually gives a fuck about Chris - would be interested in. She's also the only person in Ralph's circle who isn't whiteknighting the padded bra in hopes of fucking her.

- Metadata on Kramer's account does not exclude the possibility that it's May.

- Most people, when falsely accused, will flatly deny it or ask for an explanation as to why they're being accused. "Uh, no." "What makes you think that?" "You're a retard." This person's reaction was very strange and along the lines of how someone who desperately enjoys attention would react. May's not the only person who enjoys attention, but she is one. So that also doesn't exclude her.

The biggest flag it's not May is the total lack of anime references. I'm not convinced she could contain that shit and not use an anime avatar.

I said 80%, because nothing I see excludes the possibility of it being May. Basically, I think she made an account to talk about Chris/IBJ and stayed to post weird shit in this board.


----------



## L. Duse (Aug 26, 2021)

Truly Rural said:


> May, what ever your user name might be, now is the good and safe time to get verified. Ralph can't hurt you from Vegas.


And @Kramer on the phone, if you do know Pantsu May, tell her it is in her best interests and our entertainment to not retort and just abort.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Aug 26, 2021)

L. Duse said:


> And @Kramer on the phone, if you do know Pantsu May, tell her it is in her best interests and our entertainment to not retort and just abort.


Could you imagine how impotently angry he'd be? The sad part is he'd do absolutely nothing about it. Boy who cried pedo and all.


----------



## Ethan Ralph is 5'1" 🖕💋 (Aug 26, 2021)

I don't see that much sperging out, as much as I see baiting and playing into it (which granted is a common mechanism for obfuscation).
But didn't Josh say one or two streams ago that accusing everyone of being this or that eceleb/lolcow is cringe, and makes you look retarded.
Edit: He addressed that on the previous page. It of course could be her, but unless the user doesn't use a VPN and it points to Richmond, Virginia, it's a bit futile to entertain the idea in the end.


----------



## Null (Aug 26, 2021)

Ethan Ralph is 5'1 said:


> Edit: He addressed that on the previous page. It of course could be her, but unless the user doesn't use a VPN and it points to Richmond, Virginia, it's a bit futile to entertain the idea in the end.





Null said:


> - Metadata on Kramer's account does not exclude the possibility that it's May.



I swear the IQ on this board is slipping.

Edit: Btw, the hyper-aggressive, hyper-paranoid posturing in this board is very tiresome. I could be wrong, sure, but it's worth probing to see what happens. That's different than when I can effectively tell you that user X is _definitely not Gator_ and people insist on reacting that way. I'm not sure why people are actively findings ways to not have fun so they can be mad instead.


----------



## Fastest Hand In The East (Aug 26, 2021)

why are we still here, just to suffer?


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Aug 26, 2021)

Kramer on the phone said:


> my favorite part of the last few hours is the fact that nulls only proof was that i posted weird things and didn't insult May. I don't insult chantel or a dozen other cows. Don't have unkind words for DSP either.


The only way this can be settled is if you post your feet. If theyre human feet you can’t be May. If they’re horse feet, then you are


----------



## Dyn (Aug 26, 2021)

If May wants to post here I don't see what the big deal is, we've always prided ourselves on being a welcoming and inclusive environment.


----------



## Grotesque Bushes (Aug 26, 2021)

This thread is not interesting and I wouldn't have sex with any of the posters.


----------



## The Megalodon (Aug 26, 2021)

@Null This is one of one of your mysterious bouts of delusional paranoia. It's just an absolutely ridiculous notion. There's no evidence. All you've put forth is that there is no reason to believe it's NOT May. Hell, Josh, you could literally say the same thing about my account. What a turbo sped


----------



## Null (Aug 26, 2021)

The Megalodon said:


> @Null This is one of one of your mysterious bouts of delusional paranoia. It's just an absolutely ridiculous notion. There's no evidence. All you've put forth is that there is no reason to believe it's NOT May. Hell, Josh, you could literally say the same thing about my account. What a turbo sped


Actually, I can prove you're not May through your account information, and if I accused you of being May your reaction would probably be different. That's the point.

It's not paranoia because I'm not threatened by it. I see something anomalous and I've pointed it out. The reaction to this is joyless and bitter, so I guess I'll leave you people to your own devices.

Edit:





Compare to her known account.





						fugnug
					






					kiwifarms.net


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Aug 26, 2021)

The explantion for the joke is here:


----------



## not william stenchever (Aug 26, 2021)

Nigga I ain't watching that shit.


----------



## mantan (Aug 26, 2021)

It would really help your case if you stopped sperging out literally everywhere, woman.


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Oct 3, 2021)

Captain Manning said:


> That's genuinely sad, and quite possibly true, but _not _a shield against people ridiculing her for her pro-pedo positions.
> 
> Indeed, this just serves to prove the point that pedos should be put up against the wall and shot whenever encountered. Their actions create other pedos out of weak-willed people attempting to "rationalize" the abuse they endured. The cycle _must _be broken.
> 
> ...


you're the dipshit that defended Nick and cried in people's DMs when it turns out the lawyer you used as an emergency contact was a piece of shit (lawyer) 

Also Sean has basically given dick both a huge discount but also a lengthy time to pay him, sometimes going almost a year between payments.


Null said:


> I remember this because she said that she could do better than Ralph. Lol.


i thought i could do better than ralph and you thought Dick was trustworthy enough that you were planning on moving in with him. a lot of shits changed the last 2 years, admittedly for the worse for some. all i can say is thank god for late term abortions.


----------



## Nigella (Oct 3, 2021)

Kramer on the phone said:


> you're the dipshit that defended Nick and cried in people's DMs when it turns out the lawyer you used as an emergency contact was a piece of shit (lawyer)
> 
> Also Sean has basically given dick both a huge discount but also a lengthy time to pay him, sometimes going almost a year between payments.
> 
> i thought i could do better than ralph and you thought Dick was trustworthy enough that you were planning on moving in with him. a lot of shits changed the last 2 years, admittedly for the worse for some. all i can say is thank god for late term abortions.


Are we all supposed to know your secret identity. I’m lost


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Oct 3, 2021)

Nigella said:


> Are we all supposed to know your secret identity. I’m lost


does anyone know where the edit button is? really miss that!


----------



## Thomas Highway (Oct 3, 2021)

Kramer on the phone said:


> i thought i could do better than ralph and you thought Dick was trustworthy enough that you were planning on moving in with him. a lot of shits changed the last 2 years, admittedly for the worse for some. all i can say is thank god for late term abortions.



Oh my.


----------



## JewnitedDisgraceOfAmerica (Oct 3, 2021)

Thomas Highway said:


> Oh my.


Just  . Isn't this exactly the person Dear Feeder speculated was Mantsu?


----------



## Thomas Highway (Oct 3, 2021)

Plot twist from the show writers.


----------



## Captain Manning (Oct 3, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> You could do better? Even if you edited the post, people would still be able to see. Did you just out yourself? See the bottom right and think about your choices before it's really too late if that wasn't a genuine fuck-up.
> FYI, I've never threadbanned you from anything and anywhere.


That moment you try to troll somebody (well actually, two people since he flung shit at Null too), trip over your own feet, fall down the stairs, and then shoot yourself in the foot.  

But seriously Kramer, you and Thomas kinda missed the boat on all this. Not only is anything I did with Rekieta over a year ago at this point but, as you and others have (correctly) noted, I told Rekieta that I didn't believe him when he plead ignorance about Ralph. That was one of my very last messages I ever sent to him. Rekieta and Ralph now both mutually admit they _were _talking during all this. To wit, their level of communication was actually FAR in excess of what I thought there might have been at the time (assuming you believe that there was a formal attorney-client relationship). I wasn't gonna mention any of that, but since you wanna keep bringing this up, there you go. Again, hope that helps.



AltisticRight said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/threads/gunted-lost-media-the-legendary-soph-clip-discovered.94251/
> Here's the clip, it's creepy and disgusting as fuck.


Wasn't there a facecam of Ralph while he was looking at this? Or am I misremembering? Maybe it was joke a joke where somebody just said "he's looking at Soph again?"


----------



## Null (Oct 4, 2021)

Kramer on the phone said:


> i thought i could do better than ralph and you thought Dick was trustworthy enough that you were planning on moving in with him. a lot of shits changed the last 2 years, admittedly for the worse for some. all i can say is thank god for late term abortions.


This is the second time you are lying about my planned trip to LA. I was going there for a Roadrage. I had a hotel booked. Stop being a faggot.


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Oct 4, 2021)

Null said:


> This is the second time you are lying about my planned trip to LA. I was going there for a Roadrage. I had a hotel booked. Stop being a faggot.


well fuck you probably should have said something at some point in the last 19 months, because from what was said by dick,ethan, and the rest on the killstream it was going to be everyone staying at dick's for roadrage. Dick literally said you were going to be a litlle _____ (whatever the name of the guy who went to burning man with dick and then stayed over for almost a year later) I know you don't care about what people say especially on the killstream; but the way dick and the gunts were talking it was like Josh's return from being stationed overseas. one superchat said you were to be staying in LA until you dealt with some visa situation/get a Real ID. This changes the whole equation completely. This would be like if no one brought up ilj or her discord until 2023.


----------



## Null (Oct 4, 2021)

There was an air mattress offer but I wanted a room. I think the hotel I had was in walking distance of his house. It would have been the first time I was back in the US since I left Buffalo for Odesa. I was going to use it to renew my visa in Ukraine, since I had to leave the country to accomplish that, and there's a consulate in LA.


----------



## Polyboros2 (Oct 4, 2021)

Wait, is this a LARP or is it official Kramer is May?


----------



## Captain Manning (Oct 4, 2021)

Kramer on the phone said:


> well fuck you probably should have said something at some point in the last 19 months, because from what was said by dick,ethan, and the rest on the killstream it was going to be everyone staying at dick's for roadrage.


Really? That's where you're coming from here? The retards on the _KILLSTREAM _(of all places) said everybody was staying over at Dick's, and because Null didn't announce to God and everyone that he's NOT staying at Dick's, he _must _have plans to stay at Dick's?

Nigga, slap yourself.



Null said:


> There was an air mattress offer but I wanted a room.


I would have too. Who knows what has been on Dick's air mattress. He apparently has a lot of people coming in and out of that house mansion.


----------



## NibbaBibba (Oct 4, 2021)

Kramer on the phone said:


> one superchat said...


Do you always get your information from random superchats? Or is it just this one case?


----------



## LordOdin (Oct 4, 2021)

Kramer on the phone said:


> i thought i could do better than ralph and you thought Dick was trustworthy enough that you were planning on moving in with him. a lot of shits changed the last 2 years, admittedly for the worse for some. all i can say is thank god for late term abortions.


How often does Ralph shit himself?


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Oct 4, 2021)

NibbaBibba said:


> Do you always get your information from random superchats? Or is it just this one case?


i mean it did turn out to be 100% correct, null literally just said that what the superchat said was the plan. of course if covid hit a few weeks later he probably would have ended up on dick's or someone elses couch until the borders opened up again but that wasn't part of the original negotiation. honestly the craziest thing about this is imagining null,ralph,dick,digi,and nick all partying together, could you even imagine it. That photo would be more memed than the gunt one. it would be the new internet shorthand replacing the stalin one.



LordOdin said:


> How often does Ralph shit himself?


at this point i'd phrase it how often does Ralph use the toilet. its too bad him and chris-chan didn't link up; both are fat hoarders with psychopathic traits and no concept or personal hygiene. Ethan Ralphs basically his wigger twin.


----------



## NibbaBibba (Oct 4, 2021)

Kramer on the phone said:


> i mean it did turn out to be 100% correct


Sure, but it's good to know you often base your posts on random superchats.


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Oct 4, 2021)

NibbaBibba said:


> Sure, but it's good to know you often base your posts on random superchats.


call it a lucky shot, because i honestly couldn't tell you another superchat he's had in about a year. and regardless, i was still right. hell for all i know the superchat was from the feeder himself or maybe even sean.


----------



## Null (Oct 4, 2021)

Kramer on the phone said:


> i mean it did turn out to be 100% correct


You were wrong about us planning to move in together you stubborn queer. The issue was not flying home. The issue was getting back overseas. If I wasn't planning on going back, then I could have just moved in. However, borders started shutting down and a return trip started looking unlikely. I cancelled specifically to avoid the nightmare scenario of being stuck in LA indefinitely.

If you want to just blatantly lie, you can do it elsewhere.


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Oct 4, 2021)

Null said:


> If you want to just blatantly lie, you can do it elsewhere.


come on dude, i said i'm sorry. and i said why i thought what i did.


----------



## Null (Oct 4, 2021)

Kramer on the phone said:


> come on dude, i said i'm sorry. and i said why i thought what i did.


You are claiming what you said was "100% true".


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Oct 4, 2021)

i corrected the record best i could, and up until 9 hours ago everything i said wasn't able to be ruled out. hell most people probably didn't even remember the original plans for the maddox funeral. you said youself he offered you the air mattress and i was just enough of a simp to take him at his exaggerated word.

And look now you got me groveling so hard people here will start calling me gator. this is where i go to avoid this type of fervor from fat streamers. at least i'm not implicating this site in federal crimes or attracting the glowies here like a dozen other users. i'm a genuine fan of you and this site and the users even the ones that hate me. this is the only place that will let me sperg and long post about declining ecelebs and nations.


----------



## Captain Manning (Oct 4, 2021)

Kramer on the phone said:


> And look now you got me groveling so hard people here will start calling me gator.


I dunno about Gator, but I gotta ask... Are you May?

I am hoping yes, because it would be cool to be able to tell my grandchildren one day about the time a pedophile horse tried to troll me on an Internet shit posting forum.


----------



## MyNameIsNobody (Oct 4, 2021)

Null said:


> Actually I'm funny because I'm racist


Your actually funny because you fuck up common words harder than Chrsi-Chan fucked his mother


----------



## not william stenchever (Oct 4, 2021)

If Kramer were May the thing that would confuse me is that Kramer is actually capable of writing things that require a bit of thought but when May speaks she's fucking retarded.


----------



## Captain Manning (Oct 4, 2021)

not william stenchever said:


> If Kramer were May the thing that would confuse me is that Kramer is actually capable of writing things that require a bit of thought but when May speaks she's fucking retarded.


You and I are _clearly _not reading the same posts, my friend. 

Honestly, if they are May, I wouldn't even be mad. I'd find it fucking hilarious. After that, I'd probably advise them to get the fuck away from Ralph and provide them with the toll free number to Planned Parenthood.


----------



## In Memoriam (Oct 4, 2021)

Ok Kramer clearly is May, Dear Feeder wins again. So does May believe Ethan Ralph shits himself regularly and is Chris-Chan’s wigger twin or is she saying all that to “throw us off the trail”? The plot thickens indeed!

and I too late found myself enjoying posts from Kramer in other threads as well (maybe she’d be ok if she wasn’t a clout chasing retard?) girl go find you an IRL man like why would you even fuck Ethan Ralph and then go on the Internet and trash talk him? Is it hawt?


----------



## Null (Oct 4, 2021)

not william stenchever said:


> If Kramer were May the thing that would confuse me is that Kramer is actually capable of writing things that require a bit of thought but when May speaks she's fucking retarded.


Yeah, that's the biggest thing hedging me against it now. Kramer writes out this 10 paragraph expository essay on why he thinks Dick is a failure and there's no way May could write like that. She can put together thoughts with a skill somewhere between Kindergarten-level and Manga translations.


----------



## True Friend (Oct 4, 2021)

Null said:


> Yeah, that's the biggest thing hedging me against it now. Kramer writes out this 10 paragraph expository essay on why he thinks Dick is a failure and there's no way May could write like that. She can put together thoughts with a skill somewhere between Kindergarten-level and Manga translations.


Some people are much better at typing things out then speaking them. Could be the tism.


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Oct 4, 2021)

True Friend said:


> Some people are much better at typing things out then speaking them. Could be the tism.


its basically that. i'm not full slow in the mind like chris, but i will use a lot of filler words with speaking and typing means i have 4x the amount of time to figure out what i would say vs if i say it to a camera. plus i can go and edit words or rephrase stuff that doesn't make sense. honestly thats a big reason i never joined up on stream.me or really branched out into being a successful streamer despite the obnoxiously verbose manner of my posts. people just assume because its a lot of words that its well put together. its almost always stream of consciousness and usually barely has anything to do with the subject at hand. i seem to repeat myself a shitload too, on a lot of these longer threads i say the same comments months or weeks apart essentially. I use the army helping ruby bridges get to school and the mafia's intimidation that scared the cops/media/feds shitless like fucking hotkeys. a lot of my shorter comments are rather useless too. "oh  we didn't know women get surgery because of low self esteem" 

Another big reason is that i genuinely have a hard time coming up with stuff to talk about vs giving my take. its why i'm usually a follower rather than a leader; hence why i'm not starting posts or discussions in threads but usually replying and then replying to replies. If i can be honest for a second, one of my dream jobs growing up was being one of those talking heads that you would see on VH1 or E!. Just me giving my stupid take on Meghan Merkle or the latest Teen Mom episode. 

Beyond that its rather fucked to believe May has the intelligence of your average bimbo, according to the OP in her thread, she became a manager of an entire target store at 21, that doesn't happen if you aren't clearly good at convincing adults in interviews that you can run the place (seriously take that out its clearly some bullshit someone said its obviously not true you don't go from running Target #125459 to being a sandwich artist)

And Another Thing.....Anyone find it odd despite Ethan's obsessive reading of this website he has yet to comment on me or just the mere notion that one of his valued insiders is going full Himmmmmmm(CDAN) on his precious private life? honestly i expect Maye to post pictures with a shit load of bruises sometime in the next 6 months. if not because of this account then the fact that *ralph will take his gambling losses out on her,* and i highly doubt ethan has a lot of knowledge about sports, he clearly doesn't know shit about anything really. at least if it was the slots or tables he wouldn't need to know anything. 

I'm rather sad he hasn't tried creating a gambling podcast especially with college bball starting soon, he can give his picks every day, fuck with football he's got a guaranteed two days where he could give his picks. There's enough scumbag gambling websites he could probably get some bullshit promo code for the shadier ones going on. thats one of the only bright sides of the apps that take cash instead of credit cards, no fucking roll over. also i'd really enjoy mocking his shitty picks.  

Also for that one weirdo that brought it up. Pat Dixon isn't and will never take over the killstream. that's a promise. he's certainly not going to create 10 hours of content a week while the gunt wastes in jail for free. you're looking at $500 minimum for him to do that every week and his style is completely different than Ralphs' shitshow. i don't know what naive idiot listens to Ralph's crap now but they would not like Pat as a replacement host. his style of humor and just ideas for newsstories is better for a lot older demo than the killstream. he's not going to be talking about the latest weebwars or ibs or video game crap. and i doubt ralph's pay pigs would be boned up to hear about periodicals or old union stories. ironically enough he'd be an amazing Rekieta guest, a shitload of Dixon's friends are lawyers if he'd take over someone's show it would probably be Nicks.

(sorry about the last paragraph i just wanted to get that off my chest)

TL;DR you enjoy my posts outside of the Ralphsphere because you dont hear an annoying girl voice using filler words all over the place while delivering the same stale takes shes said a dozen times in the same fucking thread.  plus when said you realize how piss poor the sentences and content truely is


----------



## JamusActimus (Oct 4, 2021)

Kramer on the phone said:


> its basically that. i'm not full slow in the mind like chris, but i will use a lot of filler words with speaking and typing means i have 4x the amount of time to figure out what i would say vs if i say it to a camera. plus i can go and edit words or rephrase stuff that doesn't make sense. honestly thats a big reason i never joined up on stream.me or really branched out into being a successful streamer despite the obnoxiously verbose manner of my posts. people just assume because its a lot of words that its well put together. its almost always stream of consciousness and usually barely has anything to do with the subject at hand. i seem to repeat myself a shitload too, on a lot of these longer threads i say the same comments months or weeks apart essentially. I use the army helping ruby bridges get to school and the mafia's intimidation that scared the cops/media/feds shitless like fucking hotkeys. a lot of my shorter comments are rather useless too. "oh  we didn't know women get surgery because of low self esteem"
> 
> Another big reason is that i genuinely have a hard time coming up with stuff to talk about vs giving my take. its why i'm usually a follower rather than a leader; hence why i'm not starting posts or discussions in threads but usually replying and then replying to replies. If i can be honest for a second, one of my dream jobs growing up was being one of those talking heads that you would see on VH1 or E!. Just me giving my stupid take on Meghan Merkle or the latest Teen Mom episode.
> 
> ...




800 words to say nothing.

When you get called out on your posts being too long you should not write a 800 word essay to deny it


----------



## blackboots (Oct 4, 2021)

Kramer on the phone said:


> I'm rather sad he hasn't tried creating a gambling podcast especially with college bball starting soon, he can give his picks every day, fuck with football he's got a guaranteed two days where he could give his picks. There's enough scumbag gambling websites he could probably get some bullshit promo code for the shadier ones going on. thats one of the only bright sides of the apps that take cash instead of credit cards, no fucking roll over. also i'd really enjoy mocking his shitty picks.


Okay Q.

Even the shadiest gambling sites have some standards of pretending to be legitimate, since they're pretty highly regulated.  Nevertheless, the Gunt reformatting to talking gambling would be fine by me, a lot more interesting than his bullshit culture war farce, but I'd put my own bet on he's far too scared to do something actually innovative. That's why even his bets are so milquetoast and hedged.

Re: May. Watch yourself, girl. The only reason you're not getting beat up right now is the physical distance. Even *May* can do better than that.


----------



## Sheryl Nome (Oct 4, 2021)

Kramer on the phone said:


> its basically that. i'm not full slow in the mind like chris, but i will use a lot of filler words with speaking and typing means i have 4x the amount of time to figure out what i would say vs if i say it to a camera. plus i can go and edit words or rephrase stuff that doesn't make sense. honestly thats a big reason i never joined up on stream.me or really branched out into being a successful streamer despite the obnoxiously verbose manner of my posts. people just assume because its a lot of words that its well put together. its almost always stream of consciousness and usually barely has anything to do with the subject at hand. i seem to repeat myself a shitload too, on a lot of these longer threads i say the same comments months or weeks apart essentially. I use the army helping ruby bridges get to school and the mafia's intimidation that scared the cops/media/feds shitless like fucking hotkeys. a lot of my shorter comments are rather useless too. "oh  we didn't know women get surgery because of low self esteem"
> 
> Another big reason is that i genuinely have a hard time coming up with stuff to talk about vs giving my take. its why i'm usually a follower rather than a leader; hence why i'm not starting posts or discussions in threads but usually replying and then replying to replies. If i can be honest for a second, one of my dream jobs growing up was being one of those talking heads that you would see on VH1 or E!. Just me giving my stupid take on Meghan Merkle or the latest Teen Mom episode.
> 
> ...


touch grass


----------



## Rabid Weasels (Oct 4, 2021)

not william stenchever said:


> If Kramer were May the thing that would confuse me is that Kramer is actually capable of writing things that require a bit of thought but when May speaks she's fucking retarded.


I think its Gator. Probably not but i like that scenario enough that im going to keep thinking it.


----------



## Polyboros2 (Oct 4, 2021)

Rabid Weasels said:


> I think its Gator. Probably not but i like that scenario enough that im going to keep thinking it.



If we're signing on to tinfoil theories, I'm putting my chips on Kramer is May, and is rolling back slipping up earlier in the thread.

If Ralph goes to jail, and then May "miscarries" I will believe Kramer's appreciation of late term abortions to be legit.


----------



## Famke Slamssen (Oct 4, 2021)

Polyboros2 said:


> If we're signing on to tinfoil theories, I'm putting my chips on Kramer is May, and is rolling back slipping up earlier in the thread.
> 
> If Ralph goes to jail, and then May "miscarries" I will believe Kramer's appreciation of late term abortions to be legit.


I don't think it is, but I really want it to be so I'm just going to treat it as fact from now on.


----------



## AltisticRight (Oct 4, 2021)

Kramer on the phone said:


> its basically that. i'm not full slow in the mind like chris, but i will use a lot of filler words with speaking and typing means i have 4x the amount of time to figure out what i would say vs if i say it to a camera. plus i can go and edit words or rephrase stuff that doesn't make sense. honestly thats a big reason i never joined up on stream.me or really branched out into being a successful streamer despite the obnoxiously verbose manner of my posts. people just assume because its a lot of words that its well put together. its almost always stream of consciousness and usually barely has anything to do with the subject at hand. i seem to repeat myself a shitload too, on a lot of these longer threads i say the same comments months or weeks apart essentially. I use the army helping ruby bridges get to school and the mafia's intimidation that scared the cops/media/feds shitless like fucking hotkeys. a lot of my shorter comments are rather useless too. "oh  we didn't know women get surgery because of low self esteem"
> 
> Another big reason is that i genuinely have a hard time coming up with stuff to talk about vs giving my take. its why i'm usually a follower rather than a leader; hence why i'm not starting posts or discussions in threads but usually replying and then replying to replies. If i can be honest for a second, one of my dream jobs growing up was being one of those talking heads that you would see on VH1 or E!. Just me giving my stupid take on Meghan Merkle or the latest Teen Mom episode.
> 
> ...


Please don't munch on my tulips, especially the long and black ones, I need to auction them off. 



Null said:


> stuck in LA indefinitely.


Yeah, most would rather coof their lungs out for a couple months.


----------



## Neil (Oct 4, 2021)

Kramer on the phone said:


> its basically that. i'm not full slow in the mind like chris, but i will use a lot of filler words with speaking and typing means i have 4x the amount of time to figure out what i would say vs if i say it to a camera. plus i can go and edit words or rephrase stuff that doesn't make sense. honestly thats a big reason i never joined up on stream.me or really branched out into being a successful streamer despite the obnoxiously verbose manner of my posts. people just assume because its a lot of words that its well put together. its almost always stream of consciousness and usually barely has anything to do with the subject at hand. i seem to repeat myself a shitload too, on a lot of these longer threads i say the same comments months or weeks apart essentially. I use the army helping ruby bridges get to school and the mafia's intimidation that scared the cops/media/feds shitless like fucking hotkeys. a lot of my shorter comments are rather useless too. "oh  we didn't know women get surgery because of low self esteem"
> 
> Another big reason is that i genuinely have a hard time coming up with stuff to talk about vs giving my take. its why i'm usually a follower rather than a leader; hence why i'm not starting posts or discussions in threads but usually replying and then replying to replies. If i can be honest for a second, one of my dream jobs growing up was being one of those talking heads that you would see on VH1 or E!. Just me giving my stupid take on Meghan Merkle or the latest Teen Mom episode.
> 
> ...


Why do you fucking care so much about your KiwiFarms reputation

Log off and go outside


----------



## Captain Manning (Oct 4, 2021)

Polyboros2 said:


> If we're signing on to tinfoil theories, I'm putting my chips on Kramer is May, and is rolling back slipping up earlier in the thread.


Me too. It was even in response (at least partially) to my talking about May. It just seems _really _coincidental that they'd say "I thought I could do better than Ralph." If they're pretending they're May, they're doing a pretty good job with faking a slipup. 

Null seems unsure though. He said 80% probability in another thread, but now he thinks the writing is too good. I think the writing is unhinged and retarded enough to be May. I dunno. I think speaking and writing can be two different things. Most people seem in agreement that May's speaking is retarded, and that's what a lot of people seem to know most about her.


----------



## Least Concern (Oct 4, 2021)

I think she's probably not Pantsu. But just for a minute, imagine that she is and that Ralph finds out.

"I ALWAYS KNEW YOU WERE _(pill bottle rattle)_ A DISLOYAL SNAKE FAGGOT ARHGHGHGAHH _(fart)_"


----------



## HotdogWater (Oct 4, 2021)

Schizo theory time: Kramer is May (obviously) but there's something else: May is interacting with us on the forum because we are psycho-analyzing and dissecting things such as her writing patterns, which is infinitely more engaging than interacting with Gunt or any average killstream viewer / guntguard.

Even gunt's fiance would rather interact with his detractors. Cucked by the corn again!


----------



## Captain Manning (Oct 4, 2021)

Least Concern said:


> I think she's probably not Pantsu. But just for a minute, imagine that she is and that Ralph finds out.


It would be glorious. Such corn would force Del Monte and Green Giant to enter into a distribution contract with Null. 



HotdogWater said:


> Schizo theory time: Kramer is May (obviously) but there's something else: May is interacting with us on the forum because we are psycho-analyzing and dissecting things such as her writing patterns, which is infinitely more engaging than interacting with Gunt or any average killstream viewer / guntguard.


Don't stop there. Take it a step further: She's _also _looking for her next victim boyfriend on here right now. Get your crucifixes out.


----------



## Bloodfeast Island Man (Oct 4, 2021)

Least Concern said:


> I think she's probably not Pantsu. But just for a minute, imagine that she is and that Ralph finds out.
> 
> "I ALWAYS KNEW YOU WERE _(pill bottle rattle)_ A DISLOYAL SNAKE FAGGOT ARHGHGHGAHH _(fart)_"



Sounds about like the Boone County mating call.  This tracks with what I've seen from the gunt.


----------



## Bepis (Oct 5, 2021)

HotdogWater said:


> Schizo theory time: Kramer is May (obviously) but there's something else: May is interacting with us on the forum because we are psycho-analyzing and dissecting things such as her writing patterns, which is infinitely more engaging than interacting with Gunt or any average killstream viewer / guntguard.
> 
> Even gunt's fiance would rather interact with his detractors. Cucked by the corn again!


If she turns up dead from shit inhalation we'll know it was her.


----------



## CECA Loather (Oct 5, 2021)

Kramer on the phone said:


> its basically that. i'm not full slow in the mind like chris, but i will use a lot of filler words with speaking and typing means i have 4x the amount of time to figure out what i would say vs if i say it to a camera. plus i can go and edit words or rephrase stuff that doesn't make sense. honestly thats a big reason i never joined up on stream.me or really branched out into being a successful streamer despite the obnoxiously verbose manner of my posts. people just assume because its a lot of words that its well put together. its almost always stream of consciousness and usually barely has anything to do with the subject at hand. i seem to repeat myself a shitload too, on a lot of these longer threads i say the same comments months or weeks apart essentially. I use the army helping ruby bridges get to school and the mafia's intimidation that scared the cops/media/feds shitless like fucking hotkeys. a lot of my shorter comments are rather useless too. "oh  we didn't know women get surgery because of low self esteem"
> 
> Another big reason is that i genuinely have a hard time coming up with stuff to talk about vs giving my take. its why i'm usually a follower rather than a leader; hence why i'm not starting posts or discussions in threads but usually replying and then replying to replies. If i can be honest for a second, one of my dream jobs growing up was being one of those talking heads that you would see on VH1 or E!. Just me giving my stupid take on Meghan Merkle or the latest Teen Mom episode.
> 
> ...


Shite. To me, this is basically admitting that you are Amanda Lynn Morris. How else can I reconcile that you are explaining why Pantsu May can't talk but can write an effing essay as if you are the person itself?


----------



## Kingu Cinnamon (Oct 5, 2021)

I see we are at the Schizo posting "x/y is Gator/Ralph/May/Dick" stage of the thread.


----------



## DogZero (Oct 5, 2021)

Kramer isn’t May, but is giving mixed messages like speaking about her from the first person and otherwise baiting before pulling back in a pathetic attempt to garner attention and keep open the possibility.

Skirting around the mere idea of being someone of interest is a common pastime among the terminally online, as this entire website has shown with innumerable examples.


----------



## 5t3n0g0ph3r (Oct 5, 2021)

@AltisticRight This thread is getting off-topic.
We already have had a thread about "@Kramer on the phone being May":





						User @Kramer on the phone is accused of being May and then spergs out
					

I am about 80% sure @Kramer on the phone is May. I can't eliminate the chance by any information I have and they post very weird shit that is never anti-May.   The reason why I ask people to stop accusing every random whiteknight of being Gator is that it never is.  - This account joined the...




					kiwifarms.net
				



I recommend that thread be reopened and all this sperging be moved there.


----------



## AltisticRight (Oct 6, 2021)

5t3n0g0ph3r said:


> @AltisticRight This thread is getting off-topic.
> We already have had a thread about "@Kramer on the phone being May":
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah you are correct.

So I made this thread because of Nick derailing, now the containment is getting derailed, good job!
I'm guilty too, time to slap myself as well.

Edit: Not gonna unlock this, speculation like this would only devolve into autistic finger pointing, fuck that. If anyone wants my personal opinion, I don't think it's May but I won't give a shit either way. They'll just do an @Fslur and get outed definitely one way or another, it's inevitable.


----------

